# New Schecter C-8 pics (including neck profile)



## Galius (Jan 23, 2009)

I decided to just make a new thread to make this easier for everyone to check out. I havent had much time to play it but the little that I have left me extremely satisfied. I have yet to plug it in through my real rig until practice tomorrow but it sounds great through my practice amp. Also the scale length works out just fine and seems every bit as good as the Ibanez 8 for all the people questioning it. I made sure to include pics of the neck profile. Sorry for the quality, I was using my girls crappy cam. The case that Pro Guitar Shop included in the eBay sale is pretty nice as well and made me even more happy as I wasnt expecting it to be as nice.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 23, 2009)

That thing is UBER GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## renzoip (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome, I love it. It looks better than the Ibanez RG2228!


----------



## Tombinator (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome pics and thanks for sharing!

I just received mine today, and I'm stunned at it's utter beauty and feel.

I'll get some pics up in a short while.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2009)

nice pics man


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought that the Grover locking tuners locked on the top? So they made a newer version more like the Schallers? And are the nut and saddles graphite?


----------



## Galius (Jan 23, 2009)

I heard a comment from another C-8 owner about the tuners beingcheap. I have been playing around with them and cant find what he was talking about. The tuners actually seem VERY well built. It looks like Schecter have done it again and raised the quality bar even higher. I have owned about 5 schecters and they always played awesome for the money and even though this a slightly higer priced model the value for the money seems even higher. Schecter for the most part has had all their ducks in a row so hopefully they will penetrate the market and create more interest and have more models and make them more readily available.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2009)

These are newer Grover locking tuners.

Gorgeous-looking guitar. I could do without the inlays and all the abalone purfling, but it's a really classy-looking piece.


----------



## Galius (Jan 23, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> I thought that the Grover locking tuners locked on the top? So they made a newer version more like the Schallers? And are the nut and saddles graphite?


 
Actually the tuners say Schecter so im left to assume that they are making them. The bridge is the same one thats on the ESPs and Agiles (hipshot) and the nut I cant say just yet.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Jan 23, 2009)

looks kickass! i'm lovin' the red, i can't see why anyone complains.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 23, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> I thought that the Grover locking tuners locked on the top? So they made a newer version more like the Schallers? And are the nut and saddles graphite?





Galius said:


> Actually the tuners say Schecter so im left to assume that they are making them. The bridge is the same one thats on the ESPs and Agiles (hipshot) and the nut I cant say just yet.



Probably the tuners are made by a random factory in South Korea too and Schecter just puts the name on it or something. I doubt those are made by Grover, albeit looking very similar to the "new" Grover Roto-grip locking rotomatics (yep, more like the Schallers, but they still produce the other version), they are different.

That model of Hipshot bridge has got stainless steel saddles, not graphite.

The nut is probably Graph Tech TUSQ, like any other Schecter w/ fixed bridge.


----------



## Galius (Jan 23, 2009)

I gotta get used to these locking tuners. Ive never had them before and I broke my high B and E while I was playing with them. Im thinking that I tightened and loosened them too many times and weakened the strings LOL.


----------



## somn (Jan 24, 2009)

im so amased by the set up i tend to use an 80 for an F with the c-8 i use a 68 now lol sorry to hear about the deer splater on the truck what went threw your head when that happen yeah after restringing it i dont mind the tuners im just so used to sperzelz im getting my case soon they forgot to send it to me i get it on the 28 is the finish on yours more like red? Mine is a very very dark burgandy

i wish ipod touch screens were bigger


----------



## yevetz (Jan 24, 2009)

Dude, Congrats!

You was play 408 or 608, is the neck profile is the same ?


----------



## Mundas (Jan 24, 2009)

_Congratulations
Looks so cool, great finish
_


----------



## Apophis (Jan 24, 2009)

looks just great


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 24, 2009)

Woah, shit thats nice  I gotta say, the whole 8 string thing really suits Schecters guitars  Congrats dude, i hope its great


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 24, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Woah, shit thats nice  I gotta say, the whole 8 string thing really suits Schecters guitars  Congrats dude, i hope its great



Rad guitar! Hope this leads to a production model and then eventually a lefty model.


----------



## RXTN (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweeet!!!


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 24, 2009)

Cheers for the GAS. Was gunna holdoff for a run of Intrepids to get an 8 but this is givin me an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 24, 2009)

i really want one but i think my hands would be way too small.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 25, 2009)

Man that thing looks awesome. Maybe one of these days i will pick one up


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 25, 2009)

Killer pics..KILLER! AXE man!!!!!!!!! What dealerts are carrying these? Thanks










FUTUREDEVASTATIONMOVEMENT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Ishan (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice guitar but please... oil that fingerboard


----------



## Anton (Jan 25, 2009)

This neck seems to be thick like a motherfucker


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very bad ass! I still need an 8 string.
Congrats!


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 25, 2009)

what online schecter dealers carry the 8? Very interested 


FUTUREDEVASTATIONMOVEMENT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 25, 2009)

That is a nice looking guitar! The neck is monstrous


----------



## Galius (Jan 25, 2009)

XxXPete said:


> what online schecter dealers carry the 8? Very interested
> 
> 
> FUTUREDEVASTATIONMOVEMENT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


 
www.proguitarshop.com
Drum City Guitarland


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very pretty 8. On looks it definitely beats my 2228, but I think my hands would be too small for the Schecter. I'm surprised I can even play the RG for that matter (I have pretty minute digits...)


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 25, 2009)

Totem_37 said:


> Very pretty 8. On looks it definitely beats my 2228, but I think my hands would be too small for the Schecter. I'm surprised I can even play the RG for that matter (I have pretty minute digits...)



yeah idk I'm almost tempted to get one and sand that fucker down

btw can you fit your hand in ok to 'cut off' the volume knob? I was thinking of getting a piezo wired up with that kind of knob placement, I'm just a little worried my hand won't fit to easily 'cut sound'


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 25, 2009)

Ishan said:


> Very nice guitar but please... oil that fingerboard


----------



## Galius (Jan 26, 2009)

Totem_37 said:


> Very pretty 8. On looks it definitely beats my 2228, but I think my hands would be too small for the Schecter. I'm surprised I can even play the RG for that matter (I have pretty minute digits...)


 
LOL I have sausage fingers as my bandmates say so it feels pretty natural to me. I even find myself more comfortable with an 8 as opposed to a 7.


----------



## Galius (Feb 2, 2009)

As much as this guitar kicks ass I have decided to sell it and wait for an Agile. I just cant stand the though of ruining such a pretty guitar with how much I gig. The Agiles might suit me better with how simple they are and the specs are almost about how I would like a custom guitar to be made. So anyone interested I have it posted in the for sale section.


----------

